# Fast Breathing?



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Most of the time Roscoe has a totally normal resting breathing rate...but sometimes, like right now, he is fast asleep and breathing really fast and shallow.

Any ideas? He usually only does this when he sleeps or is almost asleep. I first noticed the day he got his rabies shot, he had a little sensitivity to the shot and we had to give him some benadryl. I haven't noticed the fast breathing since, but Tim has....


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

He may just be dreaming. I've noticed all my dogs doing this from time to time while sleeping. If you continue watching him when this occurs, you may notice his eyes moving under the eyelids and he may yip a little bit or run his feet. Dogs have sleep cycles just like humans do. As long as it is only for a short time and then returns to normal, I wouldn't be too concerned.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My boys have both done this on occasion. I find it very disturbing when it happens and I worry about anything being wrong with them. It's never when they've been running around or doing anything unusual, it just happens.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter does it all the time while sleeping.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

I think its totally normal. Lola did it a lot when she was younger & she still does from time to time. I think they breathe like that when they're in a really deep sleep or dreaming. Sometimes she makes weird noises & moves her feet like she's running. My favorite is when she wags her tail....she must be dreaming of bully sticks or playing.


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

My schnauzer does this when he is sleeping, too. He occasionally "runs" in his sleep with his little paws moving and a few times I've heard him make little growling/almost barking noises.


----------

